# Fish safe spray paint?



## Andrew Butler (6 Nov 2017)

I can't find a spraybar I like so looking to make one myself and instead of looking at the grey pipe would like to paint it black.
Who knows which black spray paints would be safe for aquarium use and work with plastic pipe?
Any info gratefully received.


----------



## Edvet (6 Nov 2017)

Poly urethane based should be safe,


----------



## Andrew Butler (6 Nov 2017)

Edvet said:


> Poly urethane based should be safe,



How about acrylic ones?


----------



## Edvet (6 Nov 2017)

Not sure, if you coat it with clear polyurethane it wil be safe


----------



## Andrew Butler (6 Nov 2017)

Ok thanks for the input. A lot of my initial research showed acrylic was the paint of choice but as usual there were the usual people disagreeing so was hoping someone knew from experience.


----------



## GHNelson (6 Nov 2017)

This replacement kit may interest you!
http://www.aquarium-parts.co.uk/aqu...uis-cf500-canister-filter-accessory-pack.html

hoggie


----------



## Andrew Butler (6 Nov 2017)

I will have a look in the morning. I did order the jbl one but it's a load of rubbish in my opinion, not straight and connections are a bit flimsy.
Thought I may as well make one and use rigid pipe to the cabinet if I'm after going DIY.


----------



## Andrew Butler (7 Nov 2017)

hogan53 said:


> This replacement kit may interest you!


Thanks for that hoggie, i hadn't come across that one before but I don't see a way of lengthening the spray bar.


----------

